# Hilton Class Action Suit



## Timeshare Von (Sep 27, 2006)

Hopefully the formatting will hold in this cut n paste from the e-mail I received this afternoon . . . .


IN THE CIRCUIT COURT 
FOR THE TWENTIETH JUDICIAL CIRCUIT
ST. CLAIR COUNTY, ILLINOIS 

THOMAS L. MAULDING, individually and on behalf of all others similarly situated,


Plaintiff,
v.
HILTON HOTELS CORPORATION,

Defendant.
 No. 02-L-0645 


SHORT-FORM E-MAIL NOTICE OF PROPOSED CLASS ACTION SETTLEMENT 

Maulding v. Hilton Hotels Corporation is a nationwide class action lawsuit filed in the Circuit Court of St. Clair County, Illinois, challenging resort fees charged by eleven Hilton Resort Hotels prior to January 1, 2004. The resort fees consisted of bundled per-night charges for resort services and amenities charged in addition to the per-night room rate. The following hotels (hereinafter referred to as the "Participating Hotels") are participating in the settlement: (1) The Doubletree Golf Resort in San Diego, California; (2) The Doubletree Surfcomber in Miami, Florida; (3) The Doubletree Guest Suites Walt Disney World Resort in Orlando, Florida; (4) The Embassy Suites Deerfield Beach in Deerfield Beach, Florida; (5) The Hilton Sedona Resort & Spa (previously known as the Doubletree Sedona) in Sedona, Arizona; (6) The Pointe Hilton Squaw Peak Resort in Phoenix, Arizona; (7) The Pointe Hilton Tapatio Clifffs Resort in Phoenix, Arizona; (8) The Hilton Waikoloa Village Resort in Waikoloa, Hawaii; (9) The Hilton Walt Disney World in Orlando, Florida; (10) The Hilton Myrtle Beach in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina, and (11) The Hilton Palm Springs in Palm Springs, California. Members of the class include all persons who stayed at a Participating Hotel prior to January 1, 2004, paid a resort fee, and either did not receive notice that the resort fee was being charged, or believe they were misinformed about the resort fee. Excluded from the class are persons who stayed at a Participating Hotel pursuant to a written group contract, persons residing in Mississippi or Montana, and all current and former employees of Hilton Hotels Corporation.  

After several years of litigation, the parties in the case have reached a Settlement Agreement. The Settlement Agreement provides that each of the Participating Hotels will discount its resort fee, on an ongoing basis, by 75%, until it has foregone a total of 22.5% of the total resort fee it collected prior to January 1, 2004. If the Court approves the settlement, future lawsuits by class members against Hilton Hotels Corporation related to the resort fee will be prohibited. St. Clair County Circuit Court Judge Michael J. O' Malley will decide whether to approve the settlement at a hearing in Belleville, Illinois on November 14, 2006, at 10:00 AM. In order to remain in the class, you need to do nothing. To request exclusion from the class, you must send a letter so stating to counsel for the class before October 16, 2006. To file an objection to the settlement, you must send a letter to counsel for the class and the Court before October 16, 2006. You can find out more information about this class action and the Final Approval Hearing, get a complete copy of the parties' Notice of Proposed Class Action Settlement and Release of Claims and other related documents, and locate contact information for the court and counsel for the class, at http://email.hiltonhhonors.net/T8RH03A1CB62951A9953CDA408EAB0, or by calling the toll-free information line, (866) 702-3588.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 27, 2006)

I got the same e-mail and deleted it (thought it was spam)....besides, only the attornies make any money from class action lawsuites.

I am tired of getting a 50c off coupon as my reward for winning, while the lawyers get $10 million.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 27, 2006)

I got that email and just deleted it.  

My last Class Action Lawsuit WIN check....just last week was $1.71

Somebody (lawyers maybe??? NAH...yah think???!!!  ) is making BIG $$$$ off these things....but it ain't me...


----------



## JanB (Sep 27, 2006)

Just received this email also and I'm not an owner.  I'd be VERY sceptical using any links the email gives.  I'm deleting it, also.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Now heres a class action worth fighting*

If resorts have to refund "resort fees" over and above what is expected then DVC had better be worried. There is no justification for the "exchange penalty" fee they have charged for nearly 10 years to II exchange guests.


----------



## fmr MVCI (Sep 29, 2006)

I am sure DVC has their bases covered.


----------

